# How do you guys feel about gore and vore?



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2012)

I read a journal on FA this morning and the writer was basically ranting about there being so much gore and vore on FA and he said artists who draw it should be put in a mental home. The writer also said such art should be treated the same way as cub art was.

Now, I'm not much into vore or gore myself, however I have no issue with it. 

No I'm going to raise a couple points here that I made in a reply to the journal. First off, the way I view vore is, that it is depicting what a wild predator would do, but in anthro form. Most vore art I have seen has always had a predator species eating prey, I see absolutely no problem with it.

Now, what about gore? Well, there are plenty of horror flicks out there that have gore content. Evil Dead is one straight off the top of my head and if I thought about it more I could roll off some, er, more modern horror movies. So with this in mind, why should gore art be treated differently to a gory horror movie?

I just don't understand why the journal writer has such a beef with it. I'm not linking to the journal because I don't want to risk creating trouble for the guy. I just started this thread to see if anyone else thinks like I do or like he does.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm very disturbed by furries' fascination with gore. It seems like whenever they don't draw porn and want to be taken seriously as artists, they draw blood and gore. I don't think it makes them insane but it makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 20, 2012)

furries that get off on that shit are just creepy man... vore dont bother me i just dont go looking for the stuff.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 20, 2012)

it's pretty great and also another reason why fantasy and reality are definitely separate things (don't get them mixed up guys!)

Anything beyond drawings and I'm out see you fuck the world ticket to the moon etc.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 20, 2012)

Well if it's what they want to do...
It's not like anything we say can actually stop them from liking it, but I don't go out of my way to look for anything like that. It's the same everywhere, though, some people like things we don't, I'm sure there's things I like doing that many people here wouldn't want to see or do. There are much worse things out there, honestly, you just ignore them, nothing else you can do.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 20, 2012)

I personally dont care if people like gore and vore. It doesnt bother me that people like that stuff.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2012)

AGNOSCO said:


> furries that get off on that shit are just creepy man... vore dont bother me i just dont go looking for the stuff.



You're assuming that everyone who likes gore/vore likes it as a sexual fetish, that is a wrong assumption. Don't assume it's a sexual fetish for everyone.

You're basically saying even those who like a movie with gore get off to it.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You're assuming that everyone who likes gore/vore likes it as a sexual fetish, that is a wrong assumption. Don't assume it's a sexual fetish for everyone.
> 
> You're basically saying even those who like a movie with gore get off to it.


nah i kind of worded that wrong, thats not what i meant at all.. assuming makes an ass out of u and me. =3
now i know not everyone gets off on it.. infact i love a nice gore flick myself but vore is a sexual fetish..


----------



## triage (Jan 20, 2012)

i am not much of a fan, but i find it pretty easy to avoid.


----------



## Cain (Jan 20, 2012)

Vore is just weird.

Gore, if used in a non-sexual context in a piece of art, I'd like. In a sexual way, I'd be ambivalent about it. Do you even get that much gore porn?


----------



## Weremagnus (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm indifferent to it. I also browse FA with the mature filter on, so I don't see any of this stuff.
I used to draw a lot of violent, gorey crap when I was younger and for me it was an outlet for inner turmoil and struggles growing up. I say, if they're drawing gore it's a WAY more positive outlet for that interest than actually injuring people or small animals. So, let them eat cake!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2012)

AGNOSCO said:


> nah i kind of worded that wrong, thats not what i meant at all.. assuming makes an ass out of u and me. =3
> now i know not everyone gets off on it.. infact i love a nice gore flick myself but* vore is a sexual fetish.*.



Not necessarily.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't mind either at all, but I find gore interesting to look at. 
Both would be nicer in my eyes if I didn't know that people got off to them, though.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't like it. Some forms of vore can be entertaining though. I don't care what other people's fantasies are though as long as I'm not forced to interact with it. (ie. FA should get tag blocking like some other furry sites)


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 20, 2012)

I do think it's a weird double standard, that as a whole we treat cub/feral like it's a gateway but acknowledge gore and other violent/sadistic fetishes as purely fantasy. I think if we're going to worry about one of them, we really have to worry about all of them. While I understand that FA's anti-cub/feral policy is a financial necessity, for all the user crusades run against cub/feral pornographers, has this community ever gone after a gore pornographer? 

Really I'm not sure how I feel about it personally. I've befriended a few people who later turned out to be gore/sadism fetishists. Although one of them was a bit of a prick, they were all nonviolent people, some of them were quite morally upright. I myself have a questionably ethical fetishes, but I'm about as violent as a toad lily. So, I know for a fact that merely having a fetish or enjoying a type of porn doesn't necessarily reflect on the actions or demeanor of a person. At the same time, I do think that the media we expose ourselves to has a greater effect on our minds than we like to acknowledge. Why else would people swarm out to buy a particular dog breed every time Disney makes a movie about them? Bombard people with a message for long enough and it will sink in unless they're rather wise about it. It's hard for me to think that it doesn't have some effect on some people. Maybe it's on them to deal with that, though, not on the general gore audience. 

I think there are three main reasons why it's so proliferated in the furry fandom, though. The first is just the general age group of the fandom. It seems that many artists (furry or not) go through a gore/violence stage at some point--often in adolescence, which is when most people become active in the fandom. They'll keep doing it if they get attention for it, which the fandom gives freely. The second is . . . hm, I don't remember the for it, but it's how people tend to go for more extreme porn as they become desensitized to less extreme porn. For a lot of folks that means going toward more violent imagery. The third, I think, is that the fandom is pretty misanthropic. That's an admitted contradiction of my "gore fans aren't necessarily bad people" message, but it's just a fact that disliking humanity is going to make imagery of violence against humanity a lot less disturbing for a lot of folks.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Not necessarily.





> *Vorarephilia* (often shortened to *vore*) is a sexual fetish and paraphilia where arousal occurs from the idea of being eaten, eating another, observing this process, or by the general process of eating.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] The fantasy most frequently involves the victim being swallowed alive, and may or may not include digestion.[SUP][3][/SUP] Since the fetish is physically impossible to achieve in real life, it is enjoyed through pictures, stories, videos, and video games.[SUP][4][/SUP] It may be seen as a variation on macrophilia in some cases, and may also be combined with other fetishes.


it is.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> The writer also said such art should be treated the same way as cub art was.


I don't know who you mean, but I already like him/her.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 20, 2012)

AGNOSCO said:


> it is.



I like gore because I like looking at internal organs. I like gunshots and stab wounds cause I like what happens to a body when something comes to fuck it up. I sorta like looking at vore for comical reasons. I dont get off to it and sometimes if its drawn well I have to give a golf clap. Just cause someone likes a subject dont throw them in the philia pile.


----------



## triage (Jan 20, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I like gore because I like looking at internal organs. I like gunshots and stab wounds cause I like what happens to a body when something comes to fuck it up. I sorta like looking at vore for comical reasons. I dont get off to it and sometimes if its drawn well I have to give a golf clap. Just cause someone likes a subject dont throw them in the philia pile.



i have this picture of a friend of mine when he had a staph infection

it was pretty gnarly


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 20, 2012)

Honestly, well drawn gore art is a very interesting thing to me. This may or may not stem from a childhood of watching scientific, gory things on tv. I am particularly fond of an episode, (perhaps it was NOVA?) where a man had donated his body to science. Several scientists filmed the process of carefully mummifying his body in the manner that the ancient Egyptians used, to study how fast and effective this form of mummification really was. The even pulled his brain out through the nasal cavity, with only a thin censor bar over his eyes. Heck, just two days ago, I got to see a freshly-dead sperm whale dissected, and it was _awesome_. The absolute immensity of it's heart was just incredible. 

The whole 'eww guts, that's so violent' thing never bothered me. :B


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 20, 2012)

triage said:


> i have this picture of a friend of mine when he had a staph infection
> 
> it was pretty gnarly




OMG DO WANT. I spend hours in the weird section of youtube looking at giant zits getting popped. Or my fav, those gnarly cyst


----------



## BRN (Jan 20, 2012)

I find gore and vore to have the most emotional potential of art. I'm not an avid fan, and certainly a nonsexual fan. But I'm still fascinated by that sort of stuff.

Fascinated. o.e


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 20, 2012)

I like gore art muchly. Unless it's fetish shit, that's just wierd.

And I have no problem with pics of things getting eaten by other things, but if it's done in a very elaborate way with characters getting swallowed whole coupled with an "inside view" of the swallowing with the depicted character enjoying the process of getting swallowed... That's just fucking wierd.

Even if it looks in any way sexual, its wierd.


----------



## shteev (Jan 20, 2012)

Everyone has something that gets them off and I'm not denying them of their pleasure. I, personally, am not into it, but I'm perfectly fine with it. That being said, to those who're insisting people that love gore are insane, there _are _some non-furries out there that think the same way about us. How would you like it if others sought to have you institutionalized because you like humanoid animals?

To each their own is my policy.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 20, 2012)

Just so happens I plan to build a vore/gore deathcamp in minecraft.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 20, 2012)

Vore I can't understand as much as scat. Thinking about it, they almost go hand in hand.
Gore is acceptable depending on the content. It goes too far for me when there is too much of it or you can see organs.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 20, 2012)

Not really bothered by it.


----------



## Namba (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't go looking for either... I don't understand how someone could get off to either one.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 20, 2012)

I like both. 

But I am morbid. 


I won't try to justify it or anything because I can't really, but that's just how it is and I don't see any point in trying to deny it. I don't hold it against people who see otherwise. And so long as it is done artfully I have no problem with it on the site.


EDIT: And as an afterthought, I don't really see how the two seem to be connected. Not that they can't be, but I don't see why it is the first reaction to group them together as I don't often see them intersect.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2012)

Gore can be satisfying in a non-sexual way, depending on who's on the receiving end. The appeal of vore,however, does not compute.


----------



## Cain (Jan 20, 2012)

Found a good example (not vore.):
This gore is fine, graphic, non-sexual, well drawn, and could have a storyline behind it. (NSFW kinda)

Sexual gore is just not on.
Just searching @keyword gore on FA shows that there's quite a bit of sexual gore. I have now learned something new.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't like blood being mixed with my pr0nz. Ergo I don't like vore and gore (and don't pull that "swallowed whole" bullshit either that don't fly with me :V)


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2012)

Vore is just weird and does nothing for me in any sense, especially the more bizarre varieties (anal vore and whatnot).

Gore appeals to a persistent morbid fascination, though after seeing so much of it over the years on various websites, I don't find it as interesting as it used to be.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2012)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> I was gonna say that is shocking, but... I hate sounding like I'm just going "lolfurries" or whatever, but Goddammit I honestly cannot be surprised anymore with what a lot of these fuckwit people come up with for their kinks.



Anal vore is probably the one that makes the _most_ sense. I've even seen foot vore. Don't ask how that works, I have no idea.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 20, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Anal vore is probably the one that makes the _most_ sense. I've even seen foot vore. Don't ask how that works, I have no idea.



Feet that really do smell. :V


----------



## shteev (Jan 20, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Found a good example (not vore.):
> This gore is fine, graphic, non-sexual, well drawn, and could have a storyline behind it. (NSFW kinda)
> 
> Sexual gore is just not on.
> Just searching @keyword gore on FA shows that there's quite a bit of sexual gore. I have now learned something new.



I understand there are some horny bastards out there, but _who actually enjoys seeing someone with their intestines spilled, in a very near death situation?_


----------



## Cain (Jan 20, 2012)

shteev said:


> I understand there are some horny bastards out there, but _who actually enjoys seeing someone with their intestines spilled, in a very near death situation?_


Exactly.
It be odd.
I mean, personally, when I look at that picture, the writer's part of my mind is churning ideas for a backstory to the events beforehand.
Which kinda means I enjoy looking at it, but not _enjoy_ it.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm honestly surprised that you guys haven't brought snuff up in this topic yet, considering that it can be, but is not always, hand in hand with gore.

That being said, the death boner is some pretty weird natural shit.


----------



## Knucxsonia (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not really one for either. I mean, I prefer when gore is in a story involving a battle or something like that. But gore as a fetish is creepy. I don't understand how people are turned on by it.

Vore...to me sounds like torture. I would hate to be dissolved inside someone's stomach acids, or worse being suffocated inside someone's throat before being dissolved into a matter that can be pooped out.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 20, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I like gore because I like looking at internal organs. I like gunshots and stab wounds cause I like what happens to a body when something comes to fuck it up. I sorta like looking at vore for comical reasons. I dont get off to it and sometimes if its drawn well I have to give a golf clap. Just cause someone likes a subject dont throw them in the philia pile.


Well thats fair enough, i like gore in movies and games for the realism. Nothing like taking some guys head clean off in gears off war.
but vore is still a fetish.


----------



## BRN (Jan 20, 2012)

AGNOSCO said:


> but vore is still a fetish.


Vore is the name of a fetish, and also the name of a style of artwork. One doesn't need to have the fetish to appreciate the artwork, and if one draws the art it doesn't mean they have a fetish.

Not everyone who views vore, views its with sex in mind. Sexually I'm utterly apathetic to vore. Yet I still watch vore artists and appreciate their work.

 It's the emotion I find appealing, in a cathartic sense. But, I say again, I simply just don't have any sexual interest in vore.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 20, 2012)

SIX said:


> Vore is the name of a fetish, and also the name of a style of artwork. One doesn't need to have the fetish to appreciate the artwork, and if one draws the art it doesn't mean they have a fetish.
> 
> Not everyone who views vore, views its with sex in mind. Sexually I'm utterly apathetic to vore. Yet I still watch vore artists and appreciate their work.
> 
> It's the emotion I find appealing, in a cathartic sense. But, I say again, I simply just don't have any sexual interest in vore.



Well i am going to shut up now beacause i cant understand it. Why people like vore that is.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't understand gore and vore as fetishes, either.  Instant turn-off.  Likewise, I don't understand how people can be repulsed by gore/vore art and then sit down to watch the latest bloodbath slasher flick sequel on TV.



barefootfoof said:


> I'm honestly surprised that you guys haven't brought snuff up in this topic yet, considering that it can be, but is not always, hand in hand with gore.



That reminds me.  A few months ago, I saw a thread of comic strips on fchan/ah/ called "Vivian Vixen, your virtual victim."  The titular character spent the strips committing suicide by a variety of gory methods.  Of course, since it seemed to be the artist's fetish, most of them had her getting off to her own impending death.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 20, 2012)

SIX said:


> It's the emotion I find appealing, in a cathartic sense. But, I say again, I simply just don't have any sexual interest in vore.



Sure thing Mr. Clinton :V


----------



## triage (Jan 20, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> OMG DO WANT. I spend hours in the weird section of youtube looking at giant zits getting popped. Or my fav, those gnarly cyst



i can't find it 

or maybe i should use  because honestly I think i got physically sick after seeing that. he got it from doing grappling without wearing a shirt

he goes everywhere with longsleeves now


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jan 20, 2012)

I have absolutely no problem gore when it is used in an appropriate place (ie: a horrorfic, warfic, art versions of these, etc). When gore is used in a sexual form however, I generally ask myself what the fuck is wrong with the artist/author.
I find vote extremely odd and it really depends on what's going on in the fic/artwork for me to deem it appropriate. If a feral fur is eating pray feral fur I don't have a problem with that, that's nature. When it is an anthro fur eating another anthro fur while raping the victim then that is something that shouldn't see the light of day.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 20, 2012)

Some of the visual art pieces are plainly drawn as a rough equivalent to porn. 

Generally I prefer to read stories on the topics but there are plenty of pics done well too.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 20, 2012)

Hate vore, indifferent with non-sexual gore.


----------



## Austenck (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't have a problem with people who have vore/gore fetishes. Though I think it's strange..


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 20, 2012)

p. much all my friends are into vore, and I don't get it. One likes it because "Full body blowjob", another likes it because he has a huge death-wish thing going on, and another likes it because it's "the ultimate visceral connection" or somat

and I guess these things make sense, in sex logic?

That middle one worries me, but who am I to judge, ja?

Wait, does drinking blood count as either of these topics?????


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 20, 2012)

No, drinking blood is called Twilight Fangirlism.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 21, 2012)

the "I watched Interview With a Vampire once" complex


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't watched either it just tastes good ;~;


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 21, 2012)

I appreciate both for their artistic appeal. 

As for gore; I've got a fascination with death (which I think is relatively normal), and premortum consciousness. The emotions that can be conveyed by someone in the throes of death seems like a good artistic topic to me. 

_Some_ vore can be highly sensual. A lot of it doesn't make sense to me, but there's a certain degree of closeness and emotional regression involved which are fairly interesting to see through an art piece.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't care if people want to draw or enjoy vore or gore. I don't think it is sexy in any way though. I don't mine a little gore (in non sexy situations) but vore does nothing for me and I think it is silly. Especially when people think it is sexy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't enjoy vore, nor do I see anything sexy about it. I don't mind if someone does, I just snerk at them a bit and leave them be.
Gore is fine by me as long as it's not in a sexy situation.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 21, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Hate vore, indifferent with non-sexual gore.



Fellow sergal you are dead to me :V


----------



## Namba (Jan 21, 2012)

Fucking northerners :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 21, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Fucking northerners :V



I thought it was the south that was more into killing things


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Jan 21, 2012)

A fetish is a fetish.  What bugs me is how people treat us gore 'n vore fans like we're homicidal psychopaths just because we like a certain kind of art.  :T  
Just 'cause I like seeing well-painted intestines doesn't mean Ima go out and gut someone IRL.  The thought of encountering something truly gore-y in real life personally squicks me out.  That's why it's a fantasy fetish, just like vore.  You can't actually swallow someone whole, soooo. :U


----------



## Kuro-Arashi-Ame (Jan 21, 2012)

When it comes to gore, I do like seeing it in horror films such as the Saw franchise and such.  And blood makes sense for scenes that involve battles/war and other violence, so I appreciate the realism there.  Sexual gore I avoid for the most part.

Vore I just dont get at all.  Getting eaten and being disintegrated by stomach acid is hot??  Just...what?? It just doesnt make any sense to me.  Most of the pics I come across are easy to ignore, but others are just highly disturbing.  I dont think Ill ever understand the vore fetish.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 21, 2012)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> A fetish is a fetish.  What bugs me is how people treat us gore 'n vore fans like we're homicidal psychopaths just because we like a certain kind of art.  :T
> Just 'cause I like seeing well-painted intestines doesn't mean Ima go out and gut someone IRL.  The thought of encountering something truly gore-y in real life personally squicks me out.  That's why it's a fantasy fetish, just like vore.  You can't actually swallow someone whole, soooo. :U



Are you aware that the fear of being eaten may well be man's most primal fear?

Do you think that maybe that might lend to people feeling uneasy around you when you say "I want a big sexy mouth to slurp me up and bathe me in acid and bile!"

I have also never seen this treating "gore'n'vore" (good god that sounds like an awful) fans like they are "homicidal psychopaths". This is either an incredible hyperbole, or you have some links to share


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2012)

i dont like either of them but that doesnt mean that i want them banned like the guy who randy is talking about. while they are both kinda disturbing for me, they both arent about something illegal like fucking a kid (gore may be about death but it doesnt _require_ a murder to happen before).

about both subjects, as i said i dont like them. and while i do understand the fascination with gore that some people have (which isnt that uncommon, just look how many horror- and splattermovie fans there are) i just dont understand vore.
i _might_ get it from a non-sexual point of view but i simply dont get it as a fetish. when you eat your partner he or she is gone... and then what?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 21, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> they both arent about something illegal like fucking a kid (gore may be about death but it doesnt _require_ a murder to happen before).



This is funny because you're from germany

There was a case there in-which a man went onto craigs list, and found some dumb fuck who consented to having his penis cut off and eaten with him, and then to being murdered

The court found him guilty of assault, murder, etc. because you cannot consent to that, at all

So yes, gore is illegal. Even if you say "yes, I want you to pull out my intestines and then fuck them"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 22, 2012)

It all comes down to "Your fetish is gross and immoral - BRB, fapping to *my* fetish, which is *not* gross and immoral."


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't think Gore could make it, people don't take him that seriously anymore. Not sure who this Vore guy is.


----------



## TheDarrdarr (Jan 22, 2012)

I would actually like some answers when it comes to vore/gore as a sexual fetish, specifically. I really am curious as to how someone could get off on that, especially hard vore or digestion. I feel a little sick at the thought of being melted alive by stomach acids or being torn to shreds. >>;

But soft vore where the one being eaten doesn't die, yeah I can kind of see where there's supposed to be a sense of comfort and protection, but other than that, I simply can't wrap my head around it. @@


----------



## Don (Jan 22, 2012)

I personally find gore and vore not the slightest bit arousing or attractive. However, I'd certainly prefer it over the host of even more perverse fetishes that permeate the average Furry site (scat, watersports, fatfurs, cub etc.)


----------



## Sar (Jan 22, 2012)

I know a few people who are really into vore, I get why they would be interested but I don't like it personally.


----------



## BRN (Jan 22, 2012)

TheDarrdarr said:


> I would actually like some answers when it comes to vore/gore as a sexual fetish, specifically. I really am curious as to how someone could get off on that, especially hard vore or digestion. I feel a little sick at the thought of being melted alive by stomach acids or being torn to shreds. >>;
> 
> But soft vore where the one being eaten doesn't die, yeah I can kind of see where there's supposed to be a sense of comfort and protection, but other than that, I simply can't wrap my head around it. @@



I know vorists. According to one particular guy, it's a dom/sub thing. He likes the idea of total control, and his partner likes the idea of being totally controlled.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 22, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> No, drinking blood is called Twilight Fangirlism.



[video=youtube;tRVUOGUmxJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRVUOGUmxJI[/video]


----------



## Night-san (Jan 22, 2012)

I could give a shit if blood and guts rev someone's engine. As long as you keep it to fantasy, there's no harm in it. I don't see why it harms anyone as long as it remains fictional. I don't really want to hear people spouting off lists of their personal fetishes to the masses, but I don't see the need to call people with fetishes "insane."


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> I know vorists. According to one particular guy, it's a dom/sub thing. He likes the idea of total control, and his partner likes the idea of being totally controlled.


It's different for everyone. I like the way mouths look and eating is pretty much a primal act like sex, so it's easy to see how the two ~might~ cross over.

Eating stuff is pleasurable, sex is pleasurable, Q.E.D. omurr eat me :v


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 22, 2012)

TheDarrdarr said:


> I would actually like some answers when it comes to vore/gore as a sexual fetish, specifically. I really am curious as to how someone could get off on that, especially hard vore or digestion. I feel a little sick at the thought of being melted alive by stomach acids or being torn to shreds. >>;
> 
> But soft vore where the one being eaten doesn't die, yeah I can kind of see where there's supposed to be a sense of comfort and protection, but other than that, I simply can't wrap my head around it. @@



You are experiencing this feeling because "being eaten" is literally man's most primal fear

But that could be ~why~! As with all fetishes, you'll have people into it for that sense of taboo. There's also, like you said, that sense of trust, or getting over that fear. I mentioned earlier a friend who had a death-wish; he explained to me that he got off on "sacrificing himself to give pleasure", in this case both feeding and getting his partner off. Another friend of mine likes it for the submissive factor, and also has likened it to a "full body blowjob"

so ja, those are the reasons I've heard, compiled into one neat paragraph. Vore as a fetish is one of those "ask 10 people get 10 different answers" things



TheDW said:


> hi heres a video



Do you like blood too, because that would be cool if you did


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 23, 2012)

TheDarrdarr said:


> I would actually like some answers when it comes to vore/gore as a sexual fetish, specifically. I really am curious as to how someone could get off on that, especially hard vore or digestion. I feel a little sick at the thought of being melted alive by stomach acids or being torn to shreds. >>;
> 
> But soft vore where the one being eaten doesn't die, yeah I can kind of see where there's supposed to be a sense of comfort and protection, but other than that, I simply can't wrap my head around it. @@



I personally don't like soft vore. The idea that the prey doesn't die is just ludicrous to me. I like the death and pain aspect of it. Fear, suffering, the fact that one life ends to sustain another. I'm sorry, I may not have answered your question, but that's because (being asexual) I don't really look at vore/gore as fetishes. 



Tybalt Maxwell said:


> You are experiencing this feeling because "being eaten" is literally man's most primal fear
> 
> But that could be ~why~! As with all fetishes, you'll have people into it for that sense of taboo. There's also, like you said, that sense of trust, or getting over that fear. I mentioned earlier a friend who had a death-wish; he explained to me that he got off on "sacrificing himself to give pleasure", in this case both feeding and getting his partner off. Another friend of mine likes it for the submissive factor, and also has likened it to a "full body blowjob"
> 
> so ja, those are the reasons I've heard, compiled into one neat paragraph. Vore as a fetish is one of those "ask 10 people get 10 different answers" things



Quite so. I haven't met many with the same interst as me. By which I mean none at all. :/


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

I could care less for vore but gore disturbs me


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 23, 2012)

Gore? I find it good as vent art. Aint nothin better to release stress than to draw a whole shit-ton of blood. 
Vore? Grosses me out, especially when the artists drawing it own snakes/reptiles. I'm also not okay with people live-feeding for the sake of filming it for vore-murrypurries or humans swallowing small animals. but other then that? eh, not a big deal


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

I somewhat agree with you clayton


----------



## thewall (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate vore where the prey dies.  HATE IT.  I hate IRL vore even more.

But on gore, I don't draw it in a sexual way.  Just the "people try to survive a zombie apocalypse" type of gore.  The "blowing up evil monsters from hell" type of gore.


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 23, 2012)

not really into vore, but i fucking LOVE gorey/bloody stuff. in artwork and in general. i have no idea why. blood is awesome, dead shit is awesome, etc.
i'm strange v_v


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 23, 2012)

randy, your suppose to set an example to all the newbies here


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 23, 2012)

Not my cup of tea/coffee (vore).
As for gore, I've grown numb/indifferent to it. Mostly since the kind of music I tend to enjoy usually uses a lot of artistic, gore illustrations.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 23, 2012)

Vore? Ehh...no.

Gore? Indifferent...


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 23, 2012)

Vore can be kinda cool. But none of that soft, sexuall shit.
Same with gore. Love nasty, bloody, rotting corpses, hate the porn.


----------



## thewall (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm into vore.  Soft vore where the prey survives.  BRAIN, Y U SO FULL OF FUCK?  XP

I hate myself for liking vore.  It's disgusting.  I'm so glad it's not worse than it already is.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 23, 2012)

thewall said:


> I'm into vore.  Soft vore where the prey survives.  BRAIN, Y U SO FULL OF FUCK?  XP
> 
> I hate myself for liking vore.  It's disgusting.  I'm so glad it's not worse than it already is.



This might be the most important post you ever see in the den ever:

Sometimes I feel down. Like, "Tybalt you suck so much" down. Everyone feels this sometimes. Sometimes it is justified, sometimes it isn't. The point is, we all have moments of low self esteem

I've developed a technique for combating these feelings. A panacea for negative self image

First, sit down in a place where you are comfy. Any place will do, just as long as you feel at ease

Take a deep breath, and say to yourself: "At least I do not enjoy being shat upon".

It really works


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

I've read vore pornos and some comics but I tried to get off on them but to little success. Gore just freaked me out. (I swear I've posted here already)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 23, 2012)

Surprised to find I'm one of few who's got a problem with gore art. I could blame that on being a prude except I fucking love Fist of the North Star and own music albums with autopsy photos on them... D:


----------



## thewall (Jan 23, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Take a deep breath, and say to yourself: "At least I do not enjoy being shat upon".
> 
> It really works



Hey, it does!!!   SWEET!  :3


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> I'm into vore.  Soft vore where the prey survives.  BRAIN, Y U SO FULL OF FUCK?  XP



Softcock. :v



> I hate myself for liking vore.  It's disgusting.  I'm so glad it's not worse than it already is.



Dude why? If you like it then you like it. There is no reason at all to be ashamed of what you like. And trust me dude it can get worse. It can ALWAYS get worse.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't particularly care much for either gore or vore. I also don't care if other people do, since it doesn't really matter what fetishes or etc. they have as long as they can keep nastier ones constrained to fantasy, and understand why they need to. Overall, *shrug*


----------



## rosewolf13 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm really not into either but hey, if they like making art of it why should i be the one to stop 'em. I'm sure i do thing other people wouldn't approve of why judge others??
I just dont like it, but it doesn't mean that they shouldn't do it. Let them do what they like


----------



## FM3THOU (Jan 24, 2012)

It is quite obvious it doesn't matter what I feel about them as I have a hard enough time understanding my own fetishes (or are they kinks?). They can be explained but they are emotionally irrational, and have many variable and influence. WHAT I find odd is how popular Vore actually is. I think it has something to do with the emotional appeal of the situation. Gore on the other hand is a trickier subject because it is also a very emotional thing yet its more of a compliment rather than a sole focus. (I think).

I think the big problem is the strange duality caused by fetish art and the nature of pornographic material.


----------



## Kayla (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not into vore, but I've drawn it for people. It's only when they get too enthusiastic about it is when I go à² __à² .
I don't have a fetish for gore either, but I do like to draw it if it pertains to a story or a good setting.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm okay with either.  Not my thing, but I've seen worse.


----------



## Benufon (Feb 4, 2012)

Vore and gore offends me


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

rosewolf13 said:


> I'm really not into either but hey, if they like making art of it why should i be the one to stop 'em. I'm sure i do thing other people wouldn't approve of why judge others??
> I just dont like it, but it doesn't mean that they shouldn't do it. Let them do what they like



youre in the furry fandom. probably the most judgemental fandom you could possibly be in

edit i forgot christianity, nvm


----------



## triage (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> youre in the furry fandom. probably the most judgemental fandom you could possibly be in
> 
> edit i forgot christianity, nvm



you could also say islam or mormonism or

religion at large


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

triage said:


> you could also say islam or mormonism or
> 
> religion at large



mormons dont really bother nobody except when they come and bug you at the door but i guess you could say religion at laege


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Not a fan of vore, or gore to be honest.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

Benufon said:


> Vore and gore offends me


Same. although I wont go whining about it, cause it exist, and there will always be tons of stuff in the world that I don't like, but its there.
I don't have to like it, just avoid when possible and Its all good.


----------



## Cain (Feb 4, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> Same. although I wont go whining about it, cause it exist, and there will always be tons of stuff in the world that I don't like, but its there.
> I don't have to like it, just avoid when possible and Its all good.


Gore in the fetish-like sense? Or non-sexual gore? Because a lil bit of entrails and blood spewing out a massive wound in your torso can't hurt anyone! Well, except the person who's entrails are splattered across the floor like some grotesque art form.


----------



## Htedomsa (Feb 5, 2012)

To each their own.


----------

